# colorado elk hunting advice?



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

going elk hunting on my own any advice on what to bring or use would be nice? please help!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

capt.,here's a link to the colorado section on the bow site.the guys there really gave me alot of help a fews year back when i was planning a trip to craig colorado.in fact,out of strange luck i got to meet the guy that gave me the most help.we were checking our elk in to have them tested for cwd and an older gentleman asked us where we had been hunting.when i told him where he asked how we had picked that spot.i told him that a guy named wapiti willie from bowsite had told me to try it out.he asked me my name then stuck out his hand and introduced himself!!! small world!
anyway,if you are going to rifle hunt i'd say that the area around craig is as good as any,particularly the maybell area.lots of OPEN public land there.the amount of elk,mulies and pronhorn that we saw was amazing!
if you're looking for a place to stay mike and vicky crackle rent cabins that are on the edge of craig.the prices are good and they are really good folks!
in fact,everyone in craig treated us more like friends than out of towners.
if you need any other information give me a shout.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks jeffmo! we are going to be in the grand junction area. i'm just now starting to surf around and see what i can find. i'll be out there from nov. 1-9th. for rifle season.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

shoot!,i didn't notice that the link to the bowsite didn't attach.hopefully it worked this time.



http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/THREADS.CFM


----------



## flyguy (Apr 11, 2004)

How was your wapiti hunt? I am sorry that I did not see the thread earlier, I have done a lot of hunting near Craig and a lot of fishing near Grand Junction. I did not make it out for a hunt this year, so I envy you!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

my hunt was alot of fun but the killing or even shooting at a elk was not so good. the weather ended up being record highs for six of the eight days. So the elk weren't moving at all. it was 65-75 degrees all eight days we were there. the hiking and mountains were unreal! i did get to fish a mountain lake and the brook trout were spawning and very easy to catch. Man those are good eatin'!!! I never hunted elk before that week so it was a hell of an experience and since we did it on our own i now what to expect for future elk hunts. I ended up seeing 52 cow elk but no bulls. you can guess what kind of elk tag i had (bull only). the whole hunt including gas,food,tag, and tent camping it cost each of the four of us $850 dollars so for that kind of money i will be back there again some day.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been lucky enough to spend the winter here in the Colorado Rockies. Not that this is directly elk related, but I have not seen it mentioned yet. Really work to get in the best shape possible I have people visit my all the time that say they are in the best shape of their lives, but still struggle walking up stairs. The altitude will kill your recovery time. Your hunt will be much more enjoyable if you can walk 50 yards without stopping to catch a breath.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been to Colorado many times archery hunting. A buddy (draggin' fish) and I have been fortunate to have tagged 14 elk over the years. We have done it on our own, no guides, on public land. We pack in and set up a camp and then junt from there. Cost is fuel to drive there, an elk tag, food and if your successful, butchering fee. Usually around $1,000.00.

If anyone is interested, I may be able to help with questions for someone headed that way for the 1st time. It is very physically demanding to hunt this way. Particularly if you are lucky and kill and elk. We have packed out all of these elk on our own. Its great to be successful, but dealing with a 700-800 lb. animal when it is on the ground is quite the undertaking.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Well I just booked/paid for my first elk hunt for November of next year in CO. It will be the fourth week of Rifle season, with private land access. Can't wait! 

Would love to see some pics or any tips you have Elkhtr!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

load your backpack up with bricks and start walking for miles! this should help and be prepared for long shots. good luck!!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

alot of the people i spoke with before i went said that i should arrive early to help get my body acclimated to the altitude.we did just that and i'm glad we did.you do get winded alot faster simply from the altitude but getting acclimated to it helps prevent getting the headaches that go with it too.
here's a couple of pics of the types of areas we hunted.not the highest elevation in colorado but i didn't want to run anywhere!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Filling out Apps/Contracts etc. now. Question. How did you find out what your Hunter Education/Safety Card Number was? I checked ODNR's website and can't figure out how to find out or if I just use the hunting license #


----------



## huntforlife (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't quite know how these posts work. I would like to get some info from you.
I read on a post that you would be willing to pass on info about hunting elk in Colorado. I have two youth hunters with one bonus point each. I am looking at muzzleloder in hunts 3,11 or 21, or 1st rifle in 4, 5,441, 3 etc. Or possibly bow hunting in 4,5 441. 
I have know idea what to do or what would be best. We are capable of hiking in and camping and we do have 4 wheelers. From your experience, what would be my best options or areas. I would prefer to hike off the beaten path and get away from the crowds. My boys ages are 16 and 17. We moved to Northern Utah and I believe we are about six hours away from the areas. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

capt S said:


> load your backpack up with bricks and start walking for miles! this should help and be prepared for long shots. good luck!!!


Just get in shape! Don't know what altitude you'll be in but having hunted in Wyoming for 17yrs., (6,000 to 7,000 range) I started my exercise regime about 6 weeks prior. It seemed that by the time I got used to the altitude we were heading back. A great exercise I used to do is putting up a 22' ladder along side my house & just go up & down, up & down. Did it every day for about 1 month prior. Walking up & down stadium stairs is another. WALK, WALK. WALK. Also wear the boots your going to be hunting in. 

ALWAYS MAKE SURE SOMEONE KNOWS YOUR INTENTIONS ON A DAILY BASIS, YOUR LIFE MAY DEPEND ON IT.
Nik


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Huntforlife- Like nikster said, get in the best shape possible. Depending on what area of Colorado you are hunting, the elevation could be from 7-12,000 feet. I have hunted unit 22 several times, and seems like the elk were always above me. Use the thermals to your advantage-- hunt from the creek bottoms in morning and evening and climb up to elk that you have located. During muzzleloader season in Colorado it will be difficult to find a secluded area on public land without hiking in. Use your calls to locate the elk, and try to get within 1-200 yards of them before calling again-- they can be very call shy if pressured. If you want some more suggestions, pm me. Good luck!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Well had a great fourth week rifle season in CO. Managed to harvest this nice 5x5 bull on the last day. Saw nearly 100 total with about 12 or so shooter bulls. Incredible week with a great finish. Only suggestions: Be in shape..Great shape, drink TONS of water while there, and pace yourself. And most of all enjoy the scenery!!


----------

